# How to properly clean dragon stones



## faizal (1 Apr 2013)

I am sorry for posting this here but I wasn't sure of the right sub forum to place it in. How DO you clean these stones properly? I mean scrubbed them off with a toothbrush & washed hosed them down.Then I dried them under the sun. But i still find some hard to remove brownish stains on them. Are they supposed to be like this or am i missing something? The  ADA stones however can really be squeaky clean once you are through scrubbing them out but with  these Dragon stones, there seem to be no ending to it.


----------



## tim (1 Apr 2013)

A small wire brush is easier than a toothbrush mate not the easiest stone to clean though due to all the crevices personally though a little algae/staining gives them character


----------



## scuttler (1 Apr 2013)

I soaked mine then scrubbed with a brush (you wont get every last bit of mud) I like the staining also, more interesting


----------



## faizal (1 Apr 2013)

Cheers Tim.  I am gonna get that small wire brush then. You are absolutely right,...definetely not the easiest stone to clean. But i love the crevices though.
Scuttler,..thanks mate. Yeah soaking sounds good too.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Apr 2013)

My experience is that if you carry on scrubbing there will be nothing left! I use a washing up brush and a hose pipe, get the thick of the dust and mud off then leave them.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2013)

I scrubbed mine and they turned a white/light grey colour which I hate, so I just left algae grow on it and now they are too dark! Can't win! lol


----------



## faizal (14 Apr 2013)

Cheers guys .


----------

